# Mule Cabinetmaker Accusquare Rip Fence



## a1Jim

good review


----------



## Karson

Great review. Thanks.


----------



## TFKeefe

Thanks for the information. How much did the fence cost?
Nice review.

Tom


----------



## jeffreythree

The fence was $169 plus shipping. I bought it directly from their website


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Good reveiw!


----------



## Bitmugger

How long did it take from time of order to receiving the fence?

I have an order in with them now and it's been a week and my online order status hasn't updated at all. 
I was told via an earlier email with them I'd need an adapter for my Rockwell Beaver saw and that it would be free.

I wonder if one was available for your Delta saw that would have addressed that gap?


----------



## jeffreythree

I received the fence in about a week, but the online status never changed to show it. They did not tell me I needed an adapter to fit my saw when I emailed them. The gap was mostly from my installation drilling abilities on a grooved surface with no drill press. UPDATE: They are replacing the broken plastic bits after responding to my email early Monday morning.


----------



## bues0022

How does this fence perform after using it a little bit? Are you still happy with it or wish you would have gone with something else?


----------



## jeffreythree

I really like the fence, but I have had an issue with the parts that were broken in shipping. They said they sent them, but they have not arrived in a week and a half. It has been annoying to tighten half a knob to lock the fence to the rail. It slides smoothly and is easy to line up on the tape marks with the double red lines. There doesn't appear to be any undo wear and it did not flinch at running a couple hundred feet of 4/4 oak past it ripping a 45 for the rest of my french cleat system.


----------



## bues0022

Do you see any problem at all without having a rear rail? Does it make the fence any less stable? Do you ever wish that you would have had a rear rail for any reason?


----------



## jeffreythree

It seems to be plenty stable without the rear rail. It came with it, but I just have not bothered putting it on yet. All of my cuts have been straight and true with a magnetic featherboard pushing the boards pretty hard into the fence in front of the blade. Oh, and I did get the replacement parts in the mail. They came by incredibly slow media mail.


----------



## bues0022

So the Mule M1040 comes with the rear rail, but you haven't installed it yet, and it still works just fine? I'm a bit confused what the purpose of the rear rail actually is for then.


----------



## jeffreythree

The rear rail would make it slide left and right easier. Right now when I loosen the knob it settles down onto the top and the rear rail could be set up to keep it off the top. The front of the fence has no mechanism to keep the back of it off the table when it is loosened. The rear rail consists of some aluminum angle, bolts, and a self tapping screw with a slotted piece of delrin to put into the bottom of the fence and fit the slot onto the rail. Adjust screw to the desired fence height off of the table.


----------



## mray

Well, after this and other reviews, I decided on the Accusquare M1025 to upgrade my 113.298xxx Craftsman TS. I ordered it Monday, it shipped today and I'll have it by the 14th. I cannot wait to get a real fence on the saw. I really love the old Craftsmans, except for the fence of course.


----------



## rweitz

mray - whats the result of your new Accusquare? I've got a Craftsman 113 also and am waiting on a Red-line fence to come in.


----------



## sports310

Hi jeffreythree

I was looking to purchase one of these fences. I was wondering if you still like this fence or do you think there is a better option out there ?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## sports310

Hi jeffreythree

I was looking to purchase one of these fences. I was wondering if you still like this fence or do you think there is a better option out there ?

Thanks
Mike


> All of the sizes are the same other than the rail lengths. I opted for the 25" one because my Delta Homecraft TS is pretty small. It came with only a few token wads of newdpaper to protect it, and the main knob was broken because of it. This one uses a rear rail, which I like and have not mounted yet. It also works well so far without the rear rail attached. The first pic shows what it came with: a bag of hardware, a rear rail, the fence, the front rail, and no instructions. You can also see the rail mounting system a bit in this photo. It is a beefy piece of steel with spring loaded nylon washers to keep the fence located on the front rail and a knob that tightens a 3-1/2" wide piece of steel to lock it to the rail. They provide four nuts for the T-slots and quite a few bolts for the rails. I did not use the bolts and used the original bolts from my stock fence. Mounting it to my saw was a bit of a challenge as the rail needed to be mounted lower than my top would allow and have the fence be relatively gapless on the table. I drilled the holes as high as I could on the front rail, which was a little tricky without a drill press. After correcting for a slightly off bolt hole, it bolted on straight and true. The fence rides a little high, but there is a shim in it that looks like it can be removed to drop it the distance I need. I could also just mount sacrificial fences that cover the less than 1/8" gap. As with the miter fence I removed, it appears this rip fence would be much easier to mount on newer saws. I mounted the rail with 3" extra to the left, which gives me about 7" capacity on the left of the blade and 29" to the right. It only came with a 1-48" tape so I used the leftover piece on the left to at least be able to count inches. I will upgrade to a -10-29" tape soon. It was dead on right out of the box, even though UPS had dropped it hard enough to crack a tab off the beefy plastic knob. Fit and finish: aluminom rip fence is great with T-slots on 3 sides, rails were well made and front was very beefy, hardware was all there but a -10"-whatever tape would have been nice, a few of the finishing details seem a little sloppy like end caps and the tape marker. I quess when it is all said and done this is a very solid rip fence for the money that will not win any beauty contest but adds functionality with the extra T-slots, adaptability to any saw, and the option to use or not use the rear rail. If they would pack it right and finish it a little better I would give it 5 stars
> 
> - jeffreythree


----------



## mriley52

Can you longer rails to upgrade an existing installation?


----------



## mriley52

Can you buy longer rails to upgrade an existing installation?


----------



## plantdude

Does it matter how wide the saw top is from front to back? My old Craftsman is 20". I was looking at a ShopFox fence but it says it is for 27" top so it won't fit.


----------



## StanStann

Yes. You can buy longer rails to make your 25 into a 40 or 50. I'm buying 50s and moving my 25s to my bandsaw. They may be long, but I cal always make them shorter.

I can then move my TS fence to my bandsaw. Granted, the zeros will be off, but I always measure always.


----------

